# Spanish Clubs Own Campsite Guidebooks



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

We bought a very good Portuguese Club's Campsite Guide when we arrived in Portugal - Roteiro Campista Campsite Book.

Now heading into Spain. Is there anything similar for Spanish sites available in Spanish shops?


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, there's a Guia Camping produced by the Spanish club - from memory about €12, although it doesn't have a discount card like the Potuguese one.

Ours was 2012-13 edition, so I guess it's only biennial, but it did seem very detailed and generally accurate. Lots of book shops stock it.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Just had a look on line for any and cannot find the one we bought years ago from the C&CC from the Spanish camping club. ACSI is not much good unless as it only shows a small number mainly near the Med.

Andy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Can't help you on Spanish Clubs' books but I've just ordered

"Caravan Europe Guide to Sites and Touring in Spain and Portugal 2012/13 ["

From Amazon at £5.75

Probably not the most recent (by the time I go) but for the price it will suit me.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

I found this http://www.guiacampingfecc.com/guiafecc.asp
I don't know what it's like, or if it's what you're looking for, but it may be of help.
The same website allows you to search for campsites in Spain and a number of other countries.
Chris


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

bellabee
http://www.guiacampingfecc.com/guiafecc.asp

That is the book we had, hope they give sat nav details now as the directions to the site where very spars. Covers all of Spain lots of sites.

Andy

just put the web address on my list thanks bellabee


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to all.

The website is very handy, but not always in a WiFi zone.

The book is on our shopping list for Spain after leaving a much enjoyed Portugal via Serpa - probably buy in Seville.

Pete


----------

